# CPC out dated?



## bugsy4cpc (Mar 30, 2011)

Is it just me or is the CPC no longer worth the paper it's written on?  The only certifications I find being accepted anymore is the AHIMA or AHIMA's CCS credentials. Most of the job posting on the AAPC website state that the CPC will not be accepted or no other certifications will be considered, etc.  Seems that no matter where I look I keep running into this.  Does anyone else find this to be true?  Is no one accepting the CPC credentialing anymore? What is a CPC to do to find work?


----------



## jpadilla2112 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Speciality coding*

I believe the reason you are seeing this is because most facilities want a specialty certification. If you have a CCS that means you are an in patient coder. Similar are the AAPC's CPC-H or CPC-P which deal with a specific group. Perhaps you need to span your search to small practices and not limit yourself to a hospital or other in-patient facilities.


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 30, 2011)

jpadilla2112 said:


> I believe the reason you are seeing this is because most facilities want a specialty certification. If you have a CCS that means you are an in patient coder. Similar are the AAPC's CPC-H or CPC-P which deal with a specific group. Perhaps you need to span your search to small practices and not limit yourself to a hospital or other in-patient facilities.



I agree - I see a some places that only accept AHIMA, but certainly not ALL places - AHIMA certs are a little bit harder to get than AAPC certs, so it would seem to me like they're viewed as 'more prestigious'. Go to indeed.com and search for medical coder, and see what you come up with...you might be surprised!


----------



## bugsy4cpc (Mar 31, 2011)

How do you search for a CPC position that is not facility oriented?  What do you put in the search field?  Any and all help is so greatly appreciated!!


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 31, 2011)

bugsy4cpc said:


> How do you search for a CPC position that is not facility oriented?  What do you put in the search field?  Any and all help is so greatly appreciated!!



Easy, search for outpatient coder.


----------



## elizabetharonson (Apr 5, 2011)

bugsy4cpc said:


> How do you search for a CPC position that is not facility oriented?  What do you put in the search field?  Any and all help is so greatly appreciated!!



I also have found craigslist to be a good source for out patient medical office jobs!


----------

